

Beneath Yellowstone, a volcano that could wipe out U.S. - mactitan
http://nypost.com/2013/12/12/beneath-yellowstone-a-volcano-that-could-wipe-out-u-s/

======
orasis
I live 40 miles North of Yellowstone. I'd definitely be happy dying here in a
fiery cataclysm. Bring it on!

